
Peter Thiel on “The Straussian Moment” – Uncommon Knowledge [video] - nickysielicki
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRleB034EC8
======
mikewarot
That was interesting, but I need to let those things sit for a day or two and
stew in my brain.

------
titocosta
I couldn't find the actual essay, anyone has the link?

